# his and hers wedding pens



## Eddie123 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello.

I have been asked by my wife to make a set of pens, for bride and groom.

Wife says it cant be too flashy, or too much bling, it needs to be elegant.
I would like to make a matching set.

Does anyone have any good ideas for a high quality kit, where it is possible to make his and hers, or a kit that fits both ?

Wife asked if there was a kit in sterling silver, I have never seen a complete kit, but maybe there is ?

Greatful for all help !

Vegard


----------



## randywa (Feb 26, 2012)

This is the last set I made. A Jr. Staesman with Blackwood and a Triton aith Alternate Ivory.


----------



## Eddie123 (Feb 26, 2012)

randywa said:


> This is the last set I made. A Jr. Staesman with Blackwood and a Triton aith Alternate Ivory.


 

Hello.

That is two very nice pens, the wife dont like them, unfortunately, she dont think they are suitable for this couple. They are from Spain, she is 30, and very modern, he is 39, and more conservative.

Any suggestions are welcome !

Vegard


----------



## hanau (Feb 26, 2012)

did you search google images to find something that would work or get an idea?


----------



## mredburn (Feb 26, 2012)

Roller ball or Fountain pen?


----------



## Eddie123 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi there.

I was thinking in rollerball, I have had a look at some pens on google image, and there was some nice there, considering making a pearl white for her, and a similar black for him.

Style at the moment is Baron II for him, and Sedona for her. Still not convinced, but i like those.

VEgard



mredburn said:


> Roller ball or Fountain pen?


----------



## Robert111 (Feb 26, 2012)

I would use rhodium, which is brighter and tougher (and more expensive) than sterling.

I would choose a kit in rhodium and black titanium (elegant, not flashy like the kits with gold trim).

Consider using two different sizes, the larger for the groom. I have in mind the Statesman (Statesman Pen Kit - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.) and Jr. Statesman (Jr Statesman II Rollerball Pen Kit - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.) from CSUSA. Or the Gentleman's and Jr. Gentleman's also from CSUSA in rhodium.

Consider using black acrylic for the groom and white for the bride.

Check out Kallenshaan Woods Personalized Laser Engraving for a box.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Feb 26, 2012)

I personally like the Baron with a Sedona as a his and hers set if you want less bling. You can get them in chrome or black titanium if you prefer. For the blanks, I like Coal Mine and Snowball acrylics that you can get from Exoticblanks.com although I have gotten a Coal Mine blank that didn't have enough pearl in it before.

These are the 2 blanks I mentioned






These are the 2 kits (Baron & Sedona - These were made with Tru Stone)


----------



## Eddie123 (Feb 26, 2012)

SCR0LL3R said:


> I personally like the Baron with a Sedona as a his and hers set if you want less bling. You can get them in chrome or black titanium if you prefer. For the blanks, I like Coal Mine and Snowball acrylics that you can get from Exoticblanks.com although I have gotten a Coal Mine blank that didn't have enough pearl in it before.
> 
> These are the 2 blanks I mentioned
> 
> ...



This is exactly what i am looking for, simple and beautiful. I will look at exoticblanks for those. Thanks

Vegard


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Feb 26, 2012)

Exoticblanks doesn't have the Baron and Sedona. I get mine from penblanks.ca. Exoticblanks does carry the Jr. Gent II's that are in the first picture.

timberbits.com also has the Baron and Sedona but theirs are slightly different with a 12-sided faceted grip on the rollerball and they have different plating options.


----------



## Eddie123 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, i already has those kits, i now i have made a substantial order for blanks at exotic ! 

Thank you

Vegard




SCR0LL3R said:


> Exoticblanks doesn't have the Baron and Sedona. I get mine from penblanks.ca. Exoticblanks does carry the Jr. Gent II's that are in the first picture.
> 
> timberbits.com also has the Baron and Sedona but theirs are slightly different with a 12-sided faceted grip on the rollerball and they have different plating options.


----------



## glen r (Feb 26, 2012)

How about a Sierra Elegant Beauty for him and an Aero for her.  The Aero is very similar but a little smaller and many women that see it seem to prefer it over the Elegant Beauty.


----------



## RSidetrack (Feb 27, 2012)

Does it have to be a matching set or does it have to be different?  Or does it not matter?

For guestbook pens people love the Sierra.  For the actual bride/groom pens I have made a couple from Atrax kits (everyone seems to love them as they are simple and great quality).


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 27, 2012)

Personally, I love the ones you already have made...........


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 27, 2012)

You may want to have a look at the Ultra Cigar.  There are a pair of them in reverse finishes as a his and hers.  I have used this kit on several wedding pens.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 27, 2012)

very nice!!


----------

